# 6x4 gator plowing



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys, have an opportunity to buy a 6x4 gator with a plow. Ive never plowed with one and was wondering how the traction is. Dont want to waste if it doesn't work or traction is crappy. I have sub contracted out most of my accounts for this year so its more for me and my neighboors drives but will see some hours


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would think it will do pretty good. never used one.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i really dont like older gators i find them very underpowered and i have read that the 6x4 does not plow a whole lot but the 6x6 is ok


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;644731 said:


> i really dont like older gators i find them very underpowered


I don't think they have much traction either. I drove my freinds 5x4 and it had no power or traction at all. The best advice I can give you is if you want a Gator get a 4x4 or don't get one at all.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would imagine the back end of the thing must not weigh much.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;645140 said:


> I would imagine the back end of the thing must not weigh much.


No the back end of a Gator does not weigh much, you would have to put some weight in the back even if you used a 4x4 or 6x6.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow. I know the local school district my friend works for. they have a 4x4 gator. and it has turf tires on it. and they have a 60" v-plow on it and it sucks plowing. and they beat the crap out of it because its not there's


----------

